# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  طراح وبسایت

## سمانه مولوی

به یک نفر جهت طراحی وبسایت مسلط به وردپرس و CMS نیازمندیم. . 
همکاری به صورت تمام وقت یا پروژه ای است.
لطفا فایل رزومه خود را به آدرس ایمیل زیر ارسال فرمایید.
bonctarahish@clmail.org

----------


## kowarda

https://www.linkedin.com/in/behzad-rohizadeh-882679b9/

----------

